# Land Rover Tomb Raider Watch



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all new member here.

Over the past 6 months I've tried in vain to find information regarding a watch I've owned for 12 + years. Around 1999-2000 I worked for Land Rover and around that time Land Rover released a wrist watch for the public in conjunction with the Release of the new Lara Croft Tomb raider film. Land Rover produced a limited edition Defender 110 along with the limited edition wrist watch. They were made by a company called SAPG unfortunately i can find no other information than that. The watch is digital with a red led background, the face is protected by a screwed metal grid similar to a lamp guard on a Land Rover, the strap is rubberised with the military type tread strip embossed in to it. I have since found out that there were only circa 300 of these watches made and that the value as increased considerably over the years. I wore the watch several times but where it has been sat in my draw for the last 10 yrs the strap has become broken and snapped in several places. I'm keen to find a replacement strap but I'm slowly exhausting all possibilities so have now turned to the strap makers and watch forums for any assistance. I can supply photos when I get my laptop back as I can't seem to send pics from my iPad. Is there anyone out there who knows anything or might know someone who may be able to give me information to where I could get a new strap? Thanks in advance


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd think your chances of finding an exact replacement for a strap on an obscure watch in a limited edition 12 years old would be considerably less than zero, unless Lady Luck is very much on your side. :yes:

All you can do is post a picture of the watch with strap and maybe someone will have an option for something very similar - - otherwise it's an aftermarket rubber strap of some kind.

Welcome to the forum - - :weed:

(menat to add, the electric and electronics sub forum isn't maybe the best place to post this, try General, or Tinkerer's Corner. more folks read those, 'tronics an 'trics is kind of specialist )


----------

